# Shaved or Furry? (poll)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love, love, love the look of a well groomed Poodle. Freshly clipped face, feet and tail, clean, straight coat, just cannot be beat!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I agree with ArreauStandardPoodle on this one--clipped face, feet and tail for me. Personally, I don't like the fuzzy face or the mustache as it detracts from the poodle's best features, IMHO.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I like looking at poodles with shaved faces. It's more elegant, and I imagine you can see their expressions better without all that fur.
I also really don't like not being able to see a dog's eyes.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

clean clean clean!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I prefer shaved faces, but I furry faces look cute too. As long as you can see their eyes though, lol!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I like furry faces on other peoples dogs when I see them like that but mine have to be clean shaved faces! I make myself not be obsessive about it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love a shaved face on standards, I tried the fuzzy face on Vegas, and while I always think he's handsome, I do prefer the shaved face on him.

That being said, I love the japanese style heads with the fuzzy faces on the toys and minis, but only if the dog doesn't tear.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I voted for shaved as well. Nothing beats the look (and feel) of a freshly shaved poodle face!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I voted furry, but I prefer not as furry as pictured, more like something in between the two pictured. 

But both are sweet.

Paula


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love freshly shaved fft on my poodles. It goes a long way toward giving them that elegant look. I also do not like to deal with food caught in the hair!!_


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

I love a furry face, but understand the utility of a clean shave. My poodle will probably have a neatly trimmed face.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the shaved clean face and feet ... my husband prefers fuzzy  I win!!!!


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't like hairy faces. Their eyes dribble and the hair around their mouths get soaked with food and water and it's not nice. Also it makes them look less intelligent somehow, and it seems to be the fashion with fad 'designer' mongrel people.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I love the shaved clean face and feet ... my husband prefers fuzzy  I win!!!!


This is the same debate we have in our house. My husband wants to let his face grow and I keep trimming it! That being said, I trim with a 10 blade and don't care as much for the super short face. But I agree with everyone that the furry face just doesn't look as elegant to me. I don't care for the shaved tail so we're leaving that one length and I've just been trimming the bottom of his feet rather than the whole shaved foot thing.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Clean shaven all the way!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I prefer Beau's face shaven and my own furry.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the shaved face, too. We kept Vasco in a fuzzy face until about 18 months, when I finally convinced S.O. that it was just too big a pain to clean eyes with all that hair. Could not BELIEVE the number of people who thought he was some kind of doodle when he had a hairy face. Now, with a shaved face, we never get the doodle question.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I prefer Beau's face shaven and my own furry.


Had to chuckle when I read this LEUllman.  I too prefer a shaved face. Especially on Spoos the toys with the what I think is called a Japanese style trim are cute, but I can't imagine keeping them clean. Plus, the spoo's I've seen that look shaggy just don't look as cute to me. Now my hubby grows a beard every deer season and I personally can't stand it, but he says it keeps him warmer. :rolffleyes: I guess I will tolerate deer season scruffiness, he's a keeper in spite of that


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I go back and forth. T looks so adorable with a fuzzy face, but he looks so adorable with a clean face! See my dilemma?! 

I'm a lazy bum and I shave his fuzzy face then let it grow back. I get the best of both. My favorite stage is the 5 o'clock shadow look, where he isn't too fuzzy but isn't smooth.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to keep Gigi's face clean shaven to keep her tear stains at bay, but I also love the look more. My girls keep begging me to let it get fuzzy because they feel she looks more puppyish. But I love the clean look (and smell) of a shaven face.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

When I take my spoos out with furry faces, everyone thinks they are a doodle mix.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Sookster said:


> I voted for shaved as well. Nothing beats the look (and feel) of a freshly shaved poodle face!


Am I doing something wrong? I keep Pie's face shaved but do not like the bristly feel of the shaved whiskers.

BTW, fun poll. Let's do more of them, like "V" or "U" shaped shaved neck or what size blade on face.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

> BTW, fun poll. Let's do more of them, like "V" or "U" shaped shaved neck or what size blade on face.


Yeah, we should skinnydoggz!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am all about the shaved face, the closer the better. When I shave my spoos' faces, I use a #30. The groomer uses the #40.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I prefer shaved... Bella having fun in the sun!


----------

